# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Observe this 3D Picture Carefully, and try to find a Person

## aragon

Please Use Your Brain to solve this!!! Observe this 3D Picture Carefully, and try to find a Person

Don't cheat by scrolling down and looking at the answer

 Use your brain..



Unable to find the person? (Scroll down for the answer!)

.
.
.

.
.


.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
Actually he is swimming under water! :lildevil;

----------


## RAHEN

jab koi hai he nahi...tau find kia karen...aur 3d image mein insaan pani mein nahi hota... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aragon

lo g yay kia baat howi yay tu us insaan  per depand hai na ab woh under water hai tu kia kar saktay hain

----------

